# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام >  أهلاً سنافر

## دموع الغصون

*
أهلا سنافر WELCOME SANAFER


هي حالة سنافر الهندسة..


و هون سنة تانية.. عندما تبدأ النردنة


سنة تالتة .. ان شاء الله بتكونوا أنشط من هيك


مهندس إلّا "شحطة" 


المعنى الحقيقي ل ( لقد هرمنا..) 
مهندسنا العزيز 






*

----------


## (dodo)

ههههههههههههههه حلوة

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
يحلي ايامك 
هلا بالسنافر ههههههههه 


*

----------


## (dodo)

هههههههههه هاي الكيكة مني الكم  :Smile:

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
هي الي انا لوحدي وهديك يلي بموضوع سنوية الحصن لالهم 
بتمنالك التوفيق من كل قلبي 
ويارب تكون بدايتك لطريق النجاح والتوفيق


*

----------

